# Erster Trailer zu John Wick 4 verspricht jede Menge Action



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Erster Trailer zu John Wick 4 verspricht jede Menge Action* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Erster Trailer zu John Wick 4 verspricht jede Menge Action


----------



## fanatic81 (27. Juli 2022)

Das ne ich dachte der kommt in kürze , aber erst nächstes Jahr März, da brauch man doch jetzt noch nicht drüber reden


----------



## Ganjafield (27. Juli 2022)

Die Überschrift...
und ich dachte schon der Nächste Teil wird ein langsamer Psychothriller.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2022)

Ganjafield schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon der Nächste Teil wird ein langsamer Psychothriller.


Das der Film Action beinhalte könnte darauf bin ich auch nicht gekommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juli 2022)

Fand es schon ab Teil 3 ziemlich ausgelutscht, obwohl Marc Dacascos für alte Martial Arts Fans als Antagonist schon ziemlich cool war. Hatte fast schon was von nem Easteregg.
Ich schraub hier jetzt einfach meine Ansprüche ganz tief, dann kann man nur schwer enttäuscht werden.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Fand es schon ab Teil 3 ziemlich ausgelutscht, obwohl Marc Dacascos für alte Martial Arts Fans als Antagonist schon ziemlich cool war. Hatte fast schon was von nem Easteregg.


Jetzt wird wohl Donnie Yen der Gegenspieler. Sollten Martial Arts Fans auch kennen. Ich sage nur "Ip Man".


----------



## iltisjim (27. Juli 2022)

Hoffentlich gibt es Schießereien


----------



## Bloodrock (27. Juli 2022)

Hm Mist. Der Titel hat mich überrumpelt. Dachte JW4 wird eher Romantic Comedy.


----------

